# Gaan ng loob ko sayo



## sampaguita

Can anyone help me figure out what the phrase "gaan ng loob" mean? Someone told me, "gaan ng loob ko sayo." 

Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

_Magaan ang loob ko sa iyo_ means that the person is at ease or feels relaxed in your presence. This phrase is especially used when meeting a person for the first time and you immediately feel at ease with him or her.


----------



## bseg

is this the same as "ang gaan ng pakiramdam ko..."


----------



## DotterKat

bseg said:


> is this the same as "ang gaan ng pakiramdam ko..."


Yes.


----------



## bseg

maraming salamat


----------

